# USB-Brenner und SuSE 7.3



## EMinus (25. Oktober 2001)

Hi leutz Hab SuSE 7.3 und n UBS brenner (--> Hab n Laptop 
kann ich das irgent wie zum laufen bringen??


----------



## EMinus (9. November 2001)

* s c h i e b *


----------

